# Age discrimination



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

I noticed in dubizzle that sometimes they specify the nationality they like to hire - e.g. Indian or filipino accountant.

I am wondering if anybody experienced being discriminated for a position because of age.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually saw an ad a while ago where it specified "No fat candidates"

The attitude here is younger = cheaper. If you are over 45 unless you are aiming for senior management or come with an exceptionally rare combination of skills that are in high demand, its not going to be easy...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You can discriminate anyway you like here. 

Dubizzle isn't the worst. Look at Gulf News job ads. A typical one reads:

"Male, Hindu, married Indian passport holder aged between 26 and 27, height 1.7m to 1.75m, weight 65-70kg, fluent in Hindi, English and Arabic, with 2-3 years relevant Dubai experience and UAE driving licence wanted for work as a driver"


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Some of the ads I saw in Dubizzle just now

"cafe shop in Dubai needs waitresses female only salary starts from 2000._ min hight 5.5_."

"I am on the lookout for mystery shoppers based in Dubai. Please no other nationality other then Russians and Chinese need to apply."


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen many ads specifying a desired age group. Some companies want a resent photo so I would assume it is some sort of age discrimination too.
Plenty of ads also specify male/female or which nationality they want. 

The dubizzle ads are quite hilarious reading. A lot of the ads pay no attention to grammar, spelling and bluntly demand what they want.

How about this one:
_"We need a designer for our company. Only Indian & Pakistani candidates applied. Visit visa persons will be obliged."_

Or this:
_"Candidate must have good knowledge of designing softwares Salary is 1500/- Accommodation not provided Only interested candidates No silliness please "
_


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

It is a sad fact here, but age, nationality, race, and gender discrimination is the current reality. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

In Denmark we have some pretty seriuos rules about discrimination - you can hardly require your application to be female even if you're looking for a bra-model...

I rather prefer to look at it as not wasting peoples time. We're not allowed to write that we're looking for someone young, or within a specific agre group (say 25-35). But the fact is, eventhough we then dont write it in the ad, we'll just shred every application that doesnt really fit with the type of person we're looking for.

Yes, race discrimination isnt okay - but if you previously had excellent experience with russians and chinese women between 30 and 45 in your store - well, why is it so bad to look for that again...


----------

